# Troops Speak Out From Iraq



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

when did they import trees to Iraq??


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey John Kerry can you say political suicide? Maybe he should fly over there and boost up the troops by being a human pinata.

John


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Here is why I have problems with politicians....

Why can't they just say "I'm sorry. I screwed that up. Please accept my apology for my thoughtless words."? When I hear John Kerry say "I am sorry you misunderstood me" that comes off as just insincere. When Cynthia McKinney said "I'm sorry the Capital Policeman made a mistake." when she had slapped the policeman, I just cringe.

Last week I heard Bill O'Reilly (hardly a paragon of civillity) say something pretty smart for a change. He said he didn't care if someone was a liberal or a conservative, he just wanted us to be realistic. Even if you think President Bush is a lousy President, saying he is "An idiot" or calling him "evil" is just patently false. I feel the same way about Bill Clinton, do I think he was a lousy President? Yes. Do I think he is evil? No. Misguided? Yes. Murderous? No.

Reverie


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Since this is supposed to be a forum regarding RVs, I won't really express my feeling other than to say that reverie hit the nail on the head. This bout of vocal truculence must stop.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Glad you posted this Eugene....

Got it in an EMail today and my 1st thought was "OB.com....GOTTA POST THIS". Then got busy and it never happened.....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So! How about that new Outback!
A real beauty, eh?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Glad you posted this Eugene....
> 
> Got it in an EMail today and my 1st thought was "OB.com....GOTTA POST THIS". Then got busy and it never happened.....


Thanks Wolfwood. Just run across it early this afternoon and thought it ought to have all the exposure possible.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Sigh.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

I semi-winterized yesterday! How 'bout you folks??


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We're going _*CAMPING *_ in our _*OUTBACK TRAILER * _in about a week.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Winterized - yeah, I did toss a couple of flannel blankets in the wardrobe. Sometimes that ocean breeze gets a wee-bit cool when you're roasting marshmallows around the campfire


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this picture with us. I don't know how I make it in life being a retired AF guy.

You can tell Kerry is a genus every time he opens his mouth.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

That pic says it all! Absolutely hilarious. It shows you cant get anything pass these guys. Semper Fi!

Bill


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Excelllent pic.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Verstelle said:


> That pic says it all! Absolutely hilarious. It shows you cant get anything pass these guys. Semper Fi!
> 
> Bill


I thought it was a great quick response also.

Moosegut, thanks guy.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> We're going _*CAMPING *_ in our _*OUTBACK TRAILER * _in about a week.


Very cool Ed!

Where are you off to? I hope the weather turns back to the way it has been lately, before you head out!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its obvious and commendable by some of these posts here that we want to keep politics (as the rules state) off the forum pages. Lets try to adide by the rules.

Thank You

John


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Great Pic !

I wonder if her prefers Heinz Ketchup with the foot he has in his mouth !


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Its obvious and commendable by some of these posts here that we want to keep politics (as the rules state) off the forum pages. Lets try to adide by the rules.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ahem...

Its been 12 days since I winterized, and 164 till I can de-winterize. *Sigh* Come on, spring kick off rally!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

daves700 said:


> Great Pic !
> 
> I wonder if her prefers Heinz Ketchup with the foot he has in his mouth !


Hmmm, that reminds me of another politician with his foot in his mouth most of the time......

And why do mis-statements count more than when people purposely say something?


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

The U.S. Military is top-notch and doing a good job!!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I am not saying my comment becasue of political reasons ... (against the rules) all I am saying is it was a STUPID comment.

Does not matter what his job title is, it should not have been said! I respect the men and women in the military protecting are freedoms, they same goes for Fire, EMS and Police ....

As for winter .... I refuse to add pink stuff yet ... still holding above freezing ... although this weekend I will have to do it.... or run the heat


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Why can't they just say "I'm sorry. I screwed that up. Please accept my apology for my thoughtless words."?


Regardless of party affiliation, I have arrived at the conclusion that they cannot apologize for the same reason they get elected in the first place: indescribably huge egos.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> [Where are you off to? I hope the weather turns back to the way it has been lately, before you head out!


When we go *CAMPING * in our *OUTBACK * next week we'll be going to Beverly Beach. On the one hand it would be nice if the rain stops. On the other hand, it's fun to be *CAMPING * on the Oregon coast during a storm. After we get back we'll *WINTERIZE * our *TRAILER *.

We do expect to go *CAMPING * at least once more this winter.

Ed


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I won't give a political comment (you can thank me later) but I love the way the troops handled it in Iraq. That's exactly what I would have done if I thought of it.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I think I see an 18RS in back of the container in the photo.


----------



## campnfan (Jan 30, 2005)

Our OUTBACK is definately winterized and put away. We had 19 degrees last night! Will get cold again tonight but supposed to be nice weekend in the low 60's. Have a Great camp'n trip Larry.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

We are going camping next weekend. Nov. 10th - 13th. This is the latest in the year we have ever gone, and can't wait. Trying out the furnace this weekend in the drive way (we have yet to use it). Wish us luck...Happy Friday...


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

In an effort to merge the two discussion threads into one cohesive thread, I give you...










Just trying to help!

Reverie


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Excellent work Reverie.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Reverie said:


> In an effort to merge the two discussion threads into one cohesive thread, I give you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, that was good.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Reverie said:


> In an effort to merge the two discussion threads into one cohesive thread, I give you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You are da' man !!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

TOO FUNNY!!! Isnt' that YOUR OB those troops are standing in front of?? 
Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Shouldn't have to winterize there.


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

And, perhaps a noble end to this thread: let's keep those young men and women in mind as we enjoy our freedoms to camp or do whatever else we desire this weekend. May God bless them and all who serve our great nation.

Bob,
USAF Ret


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Camper Man said:


> And, perhaps a noble end to this thread: let's keep those young men and women in mind as we enjoy our freedoms to camp or do whatever else we desire this weekend. May God bless them and all who serve our great nation.
> 
> Bob,
> USAF Ret


And that Freedom is also partly OUR responsibility. PLEASE VOTE! Tuesday.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> In an effort to merge the two discussion threads into one cohesive thread, I give you...


I wuld leik to psot sumthin abut kampin, but I dun't know how...I wuz in da armee.

Mark


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Reverie said:


> In an effort to merge the two discussion threads into one cohesive thread, I give you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, I don't care who you are - that's funny!

"Why can't they just say "I'm sorry. I screwed that up. Please accept my apology for my thoughtless words."? When I hear John Kerry say "I am sorry you misunderstood me" that comes off as just insincere."

It came off that way because it WAS insincere. He didn't apologize, he was, like Ms McKinney, sorry the policeman made a mistake - that is, he said he was sorry his words were misconstrued. He never has apologized for slandering the entirety of the US armed forces. Weaselwords.

God bless and keep our troops.

Sluggo


----------

